# Looking for Plowing contract to model mine from



## shibby575 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, and new to the business. I plan to start this winter, and am trying to get things together now.

I've done the search and haven't come up with anything to work with. What I'm looking for is a annual contract for a set price/ season, as well as a per push contract.

I'd also love any feedback on equipment on no-no's and great things. Possibly pricing too. I have a f250 4x4 I'll be using. Also wondering about salt/sand spreaders.

Thanks for all the feedback, I really appreciate any help you can give me.

My e-mail is [email protected]

I'll post my fax number as soon as i buy the machine. I can't fidure out how to get faxes on my DSL connection to my computer

Thanks again

jeramie


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome!

Do a search for all the specific questions you have and info that you need, then ask the questions that you couldn't find answers to. It will be a lot easier to give you the info you need that way.

You won't find a lot of people giving up complete contracts or pricing structure since there is a lot of work involved in building your own. Here is a link to some samples that are a good starting point -Sample Forms

Here is another link to buy a CD with a lot of good material on it - 
Managing Snow and Ice CD-ROM

I hope this helps - michael


----------



## shibby575 (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for the help, I really only need a contract for a price / season acct. was just hoping for any other help. thanks


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Most of our accounts are seasonal. What are your contract questions? - michael


----------



## shibby575 (Jun 22, 2004)

well i am writing a contract and it would be tons easier to have one to model from. I'm looking for a one that protects myself and the customer, as well as has all the usual bs to make it an agreement that i can recoup any payment that they may default on. just want to cover my arse as well as get paid. The contract that i'm looking for would be for the season @ a specific price to plow anytime the snow is 3 inches or more.

thanks again in advance for any help.

jeramie

[email protected]


----------



## shibby575 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh on the other part i guess any helpfull info on equipment to buy and not to buy and good or bad experiences with specific plows.

thanks again


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Here is a sample for you to look at - Sample Contract

I hope this is what you were looking for.... - michael


----------



## shibby575 (Jun 22, 2004)

thank you very much. this will help out tremedously.
i really appreciate the help.

jeramie


----------

